# turbo kit for Mk6 N/A 2.0 Jetta 2.0



## jakeRmk6 (Feb 3, 2012)

Anybody know where i can find a decently priced turbo kit for my Mk6 Jetta? would i need to make any other modifications as well?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

Buy a 2.0T


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Where are you located that they have a 2.0L that's not turbo.


----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ new mk6 jetta's come in 2.slow /2.5 / tdi 

only the GLI comes in 2.0t


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## jakeRmk6 (Feb 3, 2012)

Where are you located that there arent 2.slows? I wanna go there haha no i should have just waited and bought a gli but i didnt think about it


----------

